# Stupid Laws



## marlboroughpd (Dec 4, 2004)

to see laws in Massachusetts you find ridiculous click on the links below
Mass Dumb Laws
Mass Stupid Laws

to see laws across the country that are ridiculous click on the links below
Dumb US laws
Stupid US laws


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Funny Stuff MARLPD!
Thanks!*


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

too bad no Cites are supplied, they could come in usefull....


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Newton Laws 
All families must be given a hog from the town's mayor. 


Ha Looks like i gotta place a phone call to Mayor Cohen and get my hog.

Scott :rock:


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

If Cohen tries to give me his hog, there's gonna be problems. :shock:


----------

